# Nexus 8 Speed Adjustment



## Hillsy (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a Nexus 8 speed that is about a year old now and a few months ago it has started to ghost shift a bit. It usually happens in the higher gears soon after making your selection and then putting the hammer down. If the cable were to stretch the barrel adjuster by the shifter should take of that but it hasn't. How often should the cable be changed? So far that is my only complaint with the hub......

-K


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Did you adjust it in 4th gear by line up the marks? If you did and it still doesn't work, I'd consider new housing and cable.

documents for adjusting the Nexus are here:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1209642127490

Here's the specific Nexus 8R35 instructions:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001_SG-8R30_8R35-EN_v1_m56577569830621137.pdf


----------



## Hillsy (Jan 31, 2006)

yup, 4th gear with the yellow marks lined up. Will try the new cable and housing.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

if the new cable/housing doesn't fix it, I'd try an overhaul then a new cassette joint.


----------



## Hillsy (Jan 31, 2006)

ok, thanks. I will give it a go


----------

